# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  DIY Impulsu metāldetektors

## habitbraker

Šitais projekts man nodarbināja prātu jau pavasarī - http://www.geotech1.com/cgi-bin/pages/c ... /index.dat
Tieši par šo, "hammerhead", ir ļoti laba informācija un labs forums. Tad nu šodien pabeidzu lodēšanu un pirmos testus veicu.
Dažas bildītes: 


Testa spole. Sī nemaz nav domāta šim detektoram, bet nu kautko vajadzēja pielikt  :: 


6cm diametrā un 1nH. INduktivite daudz par lielu, kas nenāk par labu mazu objektu detektēšanai - mums interesē tieši tā signāla daļa, kad pēc spoles strāvas atslēgšanas tā ir gandrīz izlādējusies. Karoch vajag mazāk vijumi, kā arī lielāks diametrs . Lielāks diametrs - lielāks dziļums.
Ar šo spolīti latu var uztvert 12cm attālumā, bet, piemēram, standarta plaķenes -20cm/ Un tas viss bez pareiza damping rezistora (rezistora, kas novērš spoles, mosfeta kapacitātes LC svārtības, kad mosfets aizvērts), kā arī aiztures, TX impulsa platums utt nav noregulētas. (Vajag oscilis, frekvenčmetrs, mošk duty cikla metrs)

Tuvākajā laikā tīšu normālu ekranētu spoli un, kad dabūšu oscili tad ies vaļā eksperimenti. Kā nekā uz plates saliku slotiņus dažādās vietās.
Mērķis - latu uztvert 30cm attālumā un lielus objektus līdz 1m



Šeit var redzēt barošanas avotu (12V aķītis) un nedaudz no pārējās konstrukcijas. Balta plastmasas caurule ar ručkiņu. Nu kopskata bildes būs vēl. Tagad arī jauzdomā kur likt spoli un kur dabūt plastmasas skrūves. Doma likt starp diviem krāsas bunģu vākiem - tieši rieva kā radīta gar malām.

TO be continued...  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Neizskatās, ka kādu te interesē apraktas mantas meklēšana  :: 

Bet nu vienalga iepostošu jaunumus.
Shēmai/elektronikai neesmu ķēries klāt, bet sataisīju visu pirmajam testam mežā


Zeltu neatradu, bet atradu daudz naglu, dzelzs ķēžu posmu, visinteresantākais atradums - seno laiku jātnieka piesis - 20cm dziļumā zem saknēm  :: 
Interesanti, ka sētā pīkst viurk ur vien pietuvina zemei - tass pats mazdārziņā. Domāju, ka mitra zeme iespaido.(neraku nepārbaudīju gan) 
Aizbraucu uz laukiem - ideāli - kur pīkst tu arī ir metāls.

----------


## marizo

hehe.. pagaidām krīze nav tik dziļa, lai taisītu šitādu un ietu meklēt zelta podus  :: 

Būsi konkurents Marisviens!

----------


## zzz

> Neizskatās, ka kādu te interesē apraktas mantas meklēšana


 Ak nu vasara tomeer, cik ta internetaa seedeesi. Bez tam - konkurents taksh uz zelta podiem.  :: 

Elektronika uzbuuveeta tiiri smuki, shtanga - uhhh, tas vienmeer ir saapiigs jautaajums amatieriskajaam metaalmekleetaaju konstrukcijaam.

Hammerheads ir taads oldskuuliigs, viss uz analogajiem monovibratoriem buuveets aparaats. Muusdienaas jau vareetu arii kaadu mikrokontroleri palietot, bet savs sharms ir arii daudziem grozaamiem potenciometriem.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Būsi konkurents Marisviens!


 labs joks  :: 

Nezinu par zelta podiem bet nu kādu vācu ķiveri gribētu atrast . MAn tas process patīk :: 
Štanga man vēl nav pabeigta - būs virs aķa siksna uz rokas vēl, lai nevelk uz leju. Jaizdomā kā lai piestiprina spoli.
Hammerhead patiesībā ir PI mācību platforma  ::

----------


## bbarda

Trubas vietā labāk izmantot veco krievu teleskopisko makšķeri,nav tik lokana kā PVC truba un izturīgāka ar.Par zelta podiem var pasapņot.Intreses pēc esmu paracies latgales pusē ZeBe jau aknās sēž spārnenes.Pāris gadu atpakaļ gan bija veiksmīgs atradums-lidmašīnas propelers.Ar mazajām spolēm īpaši neaizraujies,nez vai būsi īpaši priecīgs no pusmetra  māla slāņa izrakt patronas čaulīti.

----------


## Reinis

Kādas bija aptuvenās izmaksas komponentēm?

----------


## habitbraker

Grūti pateikt - ilgi vācu un daļa bija jau.
Nu kādi Ls 30 laikam kopā sanāca (aķīti ieskaitot).

----------


## Reinis

Man arī ir doma kaut ko tādu izveidot, bet tās zināšanas elektronikā nedaudz bremzē.
Esmu jau vienu iesācis taisīt, nedaudz vienkāršāku, bet arī no geotech krājumiem.
Uz vasaru visu biju iepauzējis, tagat nevaru saņemties visu atsākt  ::

----------


## defs

Viens no kruķa,otrs no kanalizācijas trubas... :: ,nu jautri,es neko nesaku,bet interesanti   ::

----------

